# EGG SLIGHTLY REPOSITIONED



## Carol S (Jul 21, 2013)

One of my Russian eggs hatched last night. When I got up in the morning he was out of his egg walking around. He had slightly moved one of the other unhatched eggs. The egg that was very slightly rolled forward was due to hatch on July 18th. I had marked the top with an X and it was not exactly on the top anymore. Do you think that this slight repositioning at this time of the incubation period could have harmed the unhatched baby?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have had this happen many times and it doesn't seem to hurt anything. Good luck!


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 21, 2013)

Should be fine. My sulcata hatchlings do this frequently without any problems to the other eggs.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 22, 2013)

Carol S said:


> One of my Russian eggs hatched last night. When I got up in the morning he was out of his egg walking around. He had slightly moved one of the other unhatched eggs. The egg that was very slightly rolled forward was due to hatch on July 18th. I had marked the top with an X and it was not exactly on the top anymore. Do you think that this slight repositioning at this time of the incubation period could have harmed the unhatched baby?


Not at all. That happens all the time, I've had many hatchlings burrow under and roll eggs all over the place in the container. There might be a slight risk of a tortoise's egg sac being ruptured within the egg but I have yet to see it happen. They're actually pretty tough.


----------



## Greg T (Jul 22, 2013)

It is close enough to hatching that it should not cause a problem now. It can cause problems earlier in the growth cycle, but yours are ready to pop now, so it should be fine.


----------

